# wooly soap



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

I knew that you could make soap with luffa, coffee, apricot, oatmeal, etc. in it - but I've never seen any like this: http://www.fiatluxedesigns.com/products.php?id=6

I'm not a soaper, but just wanted to share this with y'all as I thought it was pretty. Now I wonder what else can be added! I hope I don't catch the soap fever.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh yes....felted soap can be very pretty. I should have my daughters give it a try....they are very much into fiber arts.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

We make felted soap, it can be loads of fun. My kids like to make it too, but then they think since they 'made' it, they can take it and give it to their friends and teachers too :/ But I guess that's good for advertising.


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

that's great - I had never seen it before. are there other things that can be added that give texture and color?


----------

